# TV Bed anyone got one ? Worth it?



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am in the market for a new bed and mattress. Think i have the mattress nailed on as i am going to get one of Premier Inn ones but as i am staying there again in a little over a week that will confirm it for me.

I am toying with a TV bed however they aren't that cheap and if i am brutally honest i can't even remember the last time i watched tv in bed. In fact the only time it really gets turned on is to play the Wii U which isn't that often these days BUT i do like a gadget lol.

By my calculations Tv Bed is £1325 plus cost of a 42inch tv which could be around another £300 for KING size bed.

Versus buying a divan bed that is actually SUPER KING coming in at £925.

Can't help but think i don't really need a tv bed but i quite like the idea of having one as i am a gadget whore.

Anyone ?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

TV actually helps me to.doze off in bed so I watch it quite a bit albeit only for about a half hour before I fall asleep :lol:

I looked at them when we got a new mattress last year and they looked pretty decent as they had surround sound etc with speakers in the headboard. We were only getting a mattress not a bed so didn't have to make any decision I was just being nosey.

TBH if you don't watch much, or any, TV in bed then I'd go for the super king as nothing beats a nice big bed to sprawl out on.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've always kinda fancied one of those myself, as I'm a bit of a gadget freak too. 

If you haven't already, have a look at tempur mattresses. I bought one a couple of years back, and it's the most comfortable thing I've ever slept on. 

Take a few pics of whatever you get. Fully clothed, obviously..... lol

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I've always kinda fancied one of those myself, as I'm a bit of a gadget freak too.
> 
> If you haven't already, have a look at tempur mattresses. I bought one a couple of years back, and it's the most comfortable thing I've ever slept on.
> 
> ...


Girlfriend got a tempur mattress at the weekend and it's pretty amazing. Makes my IKEA one feel like a wooden plank!

As for a TV Bed, I'd recommend avoiding one if you don't watch loads of TV in bed. Just seems like a false economy!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The gadget freak in me is screaming get a tv bed but i am trying to be brutally honest with myself and this is that i do not watch tv in bed so could be a waste of cash.

In terms of the mattress i always remember the Premier inn ones being really comfy plus you get an extended test every time you stay there and with me being there a week on monday it seems the ideal opportunity to try it again.

i will have a look about and see what mattresses are out there just as a guide.

I guess something else to thrown in the mix is that super king will require new bedding and duvet as i currently only ahve king so that is something else to consider.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

danwel said:


> The gadget freak in me is screaming get a tv bed but i am trying to be brutally honest with myself and this is that i do not watch tv in bed so could be a waste of cash.


Man maths takes absolutely no account of the amount a gadget costs or how much it will be used. The two sole factors for consideration are:-
1. How cool is it? 
and
2. How much do you want it?

There's also the 'bragging rights' multiplier...

Good luck,

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

We've not had a TV in the bedroom for years, best thing I ever did was bin it off.

Horses for courses but the ones I see don't look like a comfortable viewing position, in my daughters room I have mounted a TV as high up as possible against the ceiling, this I feel is the best position.

In fact mounted on the ceiling would be my pref in our room but our mirrors are in the way...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Man maths takes absolutely no account of the amount a gadget costs or how much it will be used. The two sole factors for consideration are:-
> 1. How cool is it?
> and
> 2. How much do you want it?
> ...


This is very very true. I'm not sure i really want it because i think that if i did it would pretty much be ordered by now lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

danwel said:


> This is very very true. I'm not sure i really want it because i think that if i did it would pretty much be ordered by now lol


Ok, then you use point 1, how cool is it, and apply the bragging rights multiplier. I think you'll find that you actually have to buy it, regardless of whether or not you actually want it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you considered where the aerial/coax points are in terms of the end of the bed, as the end of our bed is opposite the wall where the sockets/aerial points are which would mean trailing cables to one and other if we had opted for a TV bed.

We put our old 42'' lounge TV in the bedroom but find we never watch it, only occasionally in the winter months when we go to bed a little earlier once the heating has clicked off.

My only tip in terms of the mattress would be to not scrimp on the cost and test one that has a min night sleep return process. A good, comfortable nights sleep is crucial imo.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

agree with @nbray67 lots of untidy wiring and things to break,, get the right bed first, if you want a tv wall mount it and get the cabling chased in to the wall, also you can have it the right height to watch comfortably, 

tempur mattress are good,


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Have you considered where the aerial/coax points are in terms of the end of the bed, as the end of our bed is opposite the wall where the sockets/aerial points are which would mean trailing cables to one and other if we had opted for a TV bed.
> 
> We put our old 42'' lounge TV in the bedroom but find we never watch it, only occasionally in the winter months when we go to bed a little earlier once the heating has clicked off.
> 
> My only tip in terms of the mattress would be to not scrimp on the cost and test one that has a min night sleep return process. A good, comfortable nights sleep is crucial imo.


Yeah i have thought about this and to be honest i would only use the fire stick in it and not even watch the TV part.

I put the old lounge tv in my bedroom when i upgraded and i have probably watched it like twice in nearly 3 years and it is only used for my youngest to play the Wii U but in all fairness even that is almost not used now he has the switch


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I always wanted one of these TV Beds, especially when I was a bit younger, however in my own home I have a TV mounted quite high on the wall far away, the TV beds place the TV right at your feet at the same level...it's too low. When you lay in bed comfortably your head is facing upwards.

Plus now though with all the science coming out about blue spectrum light from LED TVs (which is multiplied in the dark) causing macular degeneration and eye strain etc, the TVs on the TV beds are too close. 

Where I lay in bed, in the dark with just a 32" TV about 13/14 Feet away, with it turned onto it's lowest brightness setting it's still enough to light the entire room. Imagine having that half the distance and a bigger TV in a room that's supposed to be about relaxation, calm and sleep.

It's nice to watch a movie in bed no doubt and I won't be removing the TV from the marital bedroom, I may go for a size bigger though, 42" Max for the bedroom and I hope newer TVs can be made more dim.


CURVEBALL ALERT....be a total badass, buy a standard divan with your nice mattress you want and use the remaining money would it would cost to get a PROJECTOR! Ultimately what I want to do. That will get you Cookies cool points.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> I always wanted one of these TV Beds, especially when I was a bit younger, however in my own home I have a TV mounted quite high on the wall far away, the TV beds place the TV right at your feet at the same level...it's too low. When you lay in bed comfortably your head is facing upwards.
> 
> Plus now though with all the science coming out about blue spectrum light from LED TVs (which is multiplied in the dark) causing macular degeneration and eye strain etc, the TVs on the TV beds are too close.
> 
> ...


OOOOOH that would be pretty cool, a projector in the bed room for movie night. But to get a decent one isn't cheap though


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

danwel said:


> OOOOOH that would be pretty cool, a projector in the bed room for movie night. But to get a decent one isn't cheap though


Reasonably £500 - £700 will get you something decent. You can get cheaper, £399 etc but for an extra £100 or so you can have something nice that will do Full HD in daylight or in the dark.

The ONLY thing I would say...is if you do at all in anyway seriously consider this...is read reviews about Fan Noise. Some Models are quieter than others.

I don't think you can go wrong with any projector from Optoma or even BenQ


----------

